# Cormoran Blackstar CM Coramid Hechtrute aus Anfang/Mitte 90er



## Rapfologe (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

nicht wirklich antiquarisch, vermutlich noch nicht einmal Youngtimer, aber ich würde trotzdem etwas zu einer älteren Cormoran Blackstar CM Rute wissen. Ich vermute, dass die Rute aus Anfang bis Mitte der 1990er Jahre stammt. Weiß jemand etwas zu der Serie, dem Jahrgang und einigen Details?
Vielen Dank.

-Blackstar CM – Hechtrute/ Pilk-rod 2,60m; 40-100g, nummeriert 21-10260
-sehr schlanker Korkgriff mit Aluabschlusskappe und kurzem Vorgriff
-dunkelbrauner Rollenhalter
-Windingcheck aus goldfarbenem Messing
-bräunlich schimmernder Kohlefaserblank mit sichtbarer Kevlarwicklung
-am Blankanfang weiße Beschriftung auf schwarzem Grund Carbon Coramid Technology
-Sic-Ringe mit Ringwicklung in Blankfarbe
-Zapfenverbindung
-noch das alte Cormoran Logo

Ich habe die Rute vor zig jahren mal als verstaubten Restposten bei einem Händler gekauft, weil ich sie irgendwie interessant fand. Sie ist natürlich etwas schwerer und von der Aktion etwas langsamer und semi-parabolischer als viele moderne Spinnruten von heute.

Fotos anbei.


----------



## Michael.S (7. Februar 2021)

Ich habe drei Stück als Teleruten von der Blackstar CM Serie , die waren sehr teuer damals als sie auf den Markt kamen , für Teleruten auch heute noch ein sehr dünner Blank , ich Angle damit immer noch


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Februar 2021)

Glückwunsch. Diese Serie ist einfach nur gut. Baujahr muesste 93/94 sein.


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Februar 2021)

Yepp - das Beste was es von Cormoran jemals gegeben hat....


----------



## Rapfologe (7. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank, dann lag ich halbwegs richtig mit meiner Schätzung. Ich würde gerne mal die entsprechenden Katalogseiten der Serie und die damaligen Listenpreise sehen, aber da finde ich online leider nichts mehr. Mann kann die alten Kataloge aus den 90er Jahren zwar noch bei Ebay erwerben, aber soweit geht die Liebe dann doch nicht


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte aus der Serie eine 360cm Posen Rute, mit 50gr. WG.
Mein Zandertraum, wurde gerne mit Wagglern gefischt.
Ich habe fast geheult, als ich irgendwann mal im Boot abgeschmiert bin und dabei 3 Ruten zerstört habe, aber nicht wegen der beiden anderen Ruten!

Jürgen


----------



## eiszeit (7. Februar 2021)

Otfrid schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, dann lag ich halbwegs richtig mit meiner Schätzung. Ich würde gerne mal die entsprechenden Katalogseiten der Serie und die damaligen Listenpreise sehen, aber da finde ich online leider nichts mehr. Mann kann die alten Kataloge aus den 90er Jahren zwar noch bei Ebay erwerben, aber soweit geht die Liebe dann doch nicht



Schließ mich meinen Vorrednern an. Top Spinnrute, wurde verkauft fürs fischen mit dem toten Köderfisch und
große Weichplastikköder. Kräftige Spitze und nachgiebiges Mittelteil. Es gab sie neben der in 2,60m auch in 2,90m.
War auch nicht billig, sie kostete damals 379,00DM und wurde als Black Star CM Hechtrute *Spezial *angeboten.
Ich schick dir ne PN.


----------



## Rapfologe (7. Februar 2021)

Hab ich bekommen, vielen Dank


----------



## Skott (7. Februar 2021)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich habe hier auch noch 2 Ruten mit der Cormoran Carbon Coramid Technology:

1. Powergrip CM 27-08306 - 3.00m - WG 40-80g  (meine Hechtrute)

2. Black Star CM 21-04300 - 3.00m - WG 10-40g  Meerforelle Seatrout (dafür und mit Köfi auf Zander habe ich sie eingesetzt)

Die Ruten wurden 1994/95 angeschafft (Angelsport Moritz in Wesel) Zum Preis kann ich nichts mehr sagen, mein Bauchgefühl spricht von ca. 160,-DM /Stück.

Die 2. Rute hat noch eine wunderschöne rote gekreuzte Zierwicklung auf dem Blank.

Ich fische beide heute noch gerne und würde sie niemals abgeben. Toll und zugleich auch sehr praktisch finde ich die nostalgischen Aluendkappen mit dem Gummipropfen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2021)

Die Coramid müssten derzeit eigentlich noch teurer gewesen sein, Angelsport Moritz lag derzeit mit ca. -30% bei 250DM, weiß ich noch genau vom meiner Tele.
Für wesentlich günstigere beste TicaMo 3m Steckruten habe ich da schon 169 und 179DM gezahlt.

Das bessere Material war vor 25 Jahren noch dermaßen teuer (zumal bei viel weniger verfügbaren Talern), CMW hatte da einen Tausender für eine BP stehen, selbst Berkley kam da fast hin, und eine profane SeriesOne/Skeletor rangierte sogar später noch anfangs bei 300DM.
Das vergisst man heute leichthin, was wir seit etwa 2005 für wunderbare Preissenkungen und webweite Konkurrenz besonders hier im DE-Markt erleben und mitnehmen durften, nur so konnten einige zu ihren persönlichen Rutenwäldern kommen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2021)

Bei aller Nostalgie und langwährender persönlicher Verliebtheit, heutzutage sieht es so aus, dass man heute bis runter in den Bereich von Angebotsware im Bereich 50-100€ sehr vieles an besserem Rutenmaterial erwerben kann. 
Gerade ausgehend vom JDM-Spinbereich hat der Japan-basierte Hitech-Wettbewerb auf Seabass und Küstenfischen allgemein mit einem grandiosen weiter-schneller-leichter dazu geführt, dass alles in dem Bereich vor etwa 2010 irgendwo merklich veraltet ist, ob kurze Spins oder lange Bolos.
Also muss man gut schauen, was für einen selber bei einer Geräteauswahl noch und im Vergleich relevant ist.


----------



## Rapfologe (7. Februar 2021)

Das stimmt, ich nutze meine Black Star mittlerweile nur noch sehr selten, da mir zum Beispiel das Jiggen mit Softbaits - also das wofür sie 1993 im Katalog stand - mit der Rute gar nicht mehr liegt. Da merkt man extrem die Entwicklung der letzten knapp 30 Jahre in der Blanktechnologie. 
Ich nehme die Rute mit Geflochtener noch sporadisch zum Angeln im Flachwasser zu Saisonbeginn mit großen dünnblechigen Blinkern und zum Distanzfischen mit kleineren Jerkbaits < 50g. Hier dient sie als leichtere Ergänzung im Boot zu einer schweren XXH Swimbaitrute.
Mit Mono fische ich die Blackstar alle Jubeljahre mal im Urlaub auf Karpfen beim Fischen auf kurze Distanz oder Sicht. Durch den weicheren Blank nach der Spitze macht sich die Rute im Drill hier ziemlich gut, ohne zu hart zu sein.
Der größte wirkliche Meilenstein der letzten Jahre war bei Spinnruten für mich die erste silberne Rocksweeper von Abu, das müsste so um 2007/08 gewesen sein.


----------



## Pescador (8. Februar 2021)

Kann auch nur gutes berichten. Hatte sie als Meerforellenspinnrute. 2teilig, 3m, 10-40g mit Vollkohlefaserspitze. War eine tolle Wobbler- u. Spinnerrute für Zander u. Barsch. Fiel leider irgendwann einer Autotür zum Opfer ...


----------



## Rapfologe (8. Februar 2021)

Etwas ab von meinem Thema aber ich möchte kein neues aufmachen. Kennt jemand noch die erste Serie der DAM Sumo Ruten aus den 90er Jahren?
Ich fand früher vor 25 Jahren beim Kataloge wälzen diese Ruten irgendwie immer extrem spannend, auch wenn ich damals natürlich keine hatte, sondern das noch die Zeit der einfachen Glasfaserteleruten bei mir war


----------



## Tomasz (9. Februar 2021)

Ich nutze noch heute die Black Star CM in 2,9 m (zweigeteilt) und einem Wurfgewicht von 5-35 g u.a. an der Küste (überwiegend Blinker), aber auch in den Binnengewässern (überwiegend Gummi). Die Rute liegt gut in der Hand und lässt den Köder auch noch nach Stunden weit und zielgenau werfen. Sie ist toll verarbeitet und hat mit der Zeit nur ein paar Kratzer abbekommen. 
Wenn die anderen Modelle auch so aufgestellt sind, dann kann man damit viel Spaß haben. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Februar 2021)

Rapfologe schrieb:


> Etwas ab von meinem Thema aber ich möchte kein neues aufmachen. Kennt jemand noch die erste Serie der DAM Sumo Ruten aus den 90er Jahren?
> Ich fand früher vor 25 Jahren beim Kataloge wälzen diese Ruten irgendwie immer extrem spannend, auch wenn ich damals natürlich keine hatte, sondern das noch die Zeit der einfachen Glasfaserteleruten bei mir war


Ja, davon habe ich ein gutes Dutzend in Gebrauch.
Meine Erste, da hieß die noch Hypron, in 270cm, 60gr Tele, lag 2 oder 3 Jahre unbenutzt rum, weil die mir so garnicht gefiel.
Dann habe ich die mal als Notlösung mit auf eine Flugreise genommen - was soll ich dagen, danach habe ich mir 2 Dutzend gekauft.
Davon war allerdings bloß eine ne Steckrute - für mich bis heute die beste jemals gebaute Telerute.
Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich dann immer wieder mal eine für ganz kleines Geld an ausgesuchte Freunde "verkauft", eine verloren und zwei zerstört.
Wirklich schade, dass die nicht mehr gebaut werden.
Wenn ich überhaupt nur eine einzige Rute besitzen dürfte, wäre es die Sumo Min Spin in 270cm - zum Glück habe ich noch 2 davon...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2021)

Bei Steckruten mag die Nennung hier ja angehen, sozusagen Erlaubnis da auf dem Level überhaupt zu nennen und ins Themenfeld zu führen ,
aber bei den Teleruten ist da doch noch ein weiter Unterschied der spätneunziger Modelle, einer BlackStar CM Tele zu einer Sumo Tele.
Was die Verarbeitungsgenauigkeit und das sitzende Gesamtergebnis einer quasi einteiligen Tele betrifft, das Feeling des aus einem Guss.

Ich geh mal ...

[Platzhalter]


----------



## eiszeit (9. Februar 2021)

Betrachte ich neutral den Vergleich Tel.-Ruten BlackStar CM mit den damaligen Ruten von DAM so finde ich ist die BlackStar CM leicht vorne ist.
1993/94 waren die gehoberen DAM Tel.-Ruten, die Tes Taylor, die Specialist und die Twin Carbos, die kamen an die CM nicht ganz ran.
1995 kam dann die Hypron -, die Shadow - und vor allem die Speci Power Serie von DAM hinzu. Hab ja alle schon in der Hand gehabt, da meine ich
das die DAM Shadow gleich der BlackStar CM liegt und die Speci Power etwas vor der BlackStar CM liegt.
1997 kam dann die Hypron Speci Power Serie hinzu, die dürfte auch etwas vor der CM liegen, kann man aber eigentlich nicht so vergleichen
weil da 4 Jahre zwichen der CM und der Hypron Speci Power Serie liegen.
1998 ging es dann los mit den Sumo-Ruten, sind und waren auch tolle Ruten.
Kurz gesagt alle v.g. Tel.-Ruten sind Spitze gewesen.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Februar 2021)

Die Spezi Forelle und Zander waren auch recht nett - müsste ich noch irgendwo haben.. .


----------



## Rapfologe (9. Februar 2021)

Die alten Jahre DAM Sachen waren damals ziemlich gut in meiner Erinnerung. Meine erste etwas "teurere" Rolle war eine Quick LTi 440 RD von 1998/99 glaube ich. Aus der Epoche habe ich nur noch eine alte Yukon Composite Spin 100, wobei ich die nur noch selten zum Makrelenangeln vom Kutter benutzte, da der Knüppel für 50-100g extrem überdimensioniert ist.  Ich kann mich noch an eine alte ganz preiswerte 0,25mm Damyl Zielfisch Zander aus Ende 90er erinnern. Das war eine der beste Mono Schnüre, die ich je hatte und ich habe die ewig gefischt. Die fertigen Sumo - Vorfachhaken aus der Zeit habe ich auch viel benutzt.


----------



## ragbar (10. Februar 2021)

Die DAM Sumo-Triggerruten wurden in Verbindung mit Multirollen öfters von Kollegen am Stausee auf Hecht geschleppfischt.
Diese Ruten hätte ich mir auch gekauft,wenn ich nicht schon meine selbstgemachten gehabt hätte, die Sumos waren wohl zu der Zeit die einzigen Serienruten,die für einen vergleichsweise moderaten Preis diesen ganz speziellen Nutzwert und Qualität mitbrachten. In der Preisklasse waren die unschlagbar,ansonsten gab es nur noch die Daiwa Whisker Amorphus als Serienware mit Triggergriff für Multi (und fester Aktion,nicht so die Aburuten),aber die war wesentlich teurer.
Die Sumo machte ihren Job mit den größeren Hecht-Schleppködern für kleineres Geld bravourös,dazu die Optik mit diesem grünen Geflecht auf dem Blank.


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2021)

Um die SUMO Feeder bin ich immer rum, wie die Fliegen um den Rossbollen.


----------



## Rapfologe (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo,
da ich gerade den Umfang meines Gerätes grundlegend verkleinere, habe ich mich entschieden, meine Blackstar Coramid Hecht Spezial zu verkaufen. Vieleicht hat ja hier jemand aus dem Thread Interesse, ich habe die Rute mit vielen Fotos und Infos in die Kleinanzeigen hier gestellt.


----------

